# Lucino help



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Help please! can anybody?
can i buy a turbo kit that can fit in my Lucino???
the only problem is that my b14 has a GA15 DE twin cam engine which is EFI also.
Thats my main problem. If I had a Ga 16DE engine, life would be much easier!!
What the hell is the difference between GA15 and GA16?? 
what do they have different all in all??
for example; can a hotchot header of the 1.6 fit on my 1.5?
please dont leave me in the cold!

Help me guys! This is the only way that i can know. From in this forum!


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i believe that it should be the same motor with dif either cylinder size and stroke or just the larger cylinders/bore. all the rest should be the same.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

HOW CAN WE ANSWER THIS??? We do not have the GA15 motor here in the states so no one can say for sure. I've noticed this same question a number of times in your posts. My suggestion is to find all of the pics. you can of a turbo GA16 (nissan performance mag) and compare them to your engine bay. Some things might require some modification, but I would imagine that most of it would bolt up. Your biggest issue, and you've already pointed this out, will be fuel management, an APEXi SAFC will probably have to suffice in your case.

And the next issue is that you will typically get more responses if you post this in the appropriate forum.


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

wes said:


> HOW CAN WE ANSWER THIS??? We do not have the GA15 motor here in the states so no one can say for sure. I've noticed this same question a number of times in your posts. My suggestion is to find all of the pics. you can of a turbo GA16 (nissan performance mag) and compare them to your engine bay. Some things might require some modification, but I would imagine that most of it would bolt up. Your biggest issue, and you've already pointed this out, will be fuel management, an APEXi SAFC will probably have to suffice in your case.
> 
> And the next issue is that you will typically get more responses if you post this in the appropriate forum.


Why not order an exhaust gasket for ga16 and match with your ga15. If it's the same then you can use the kit from the 16. It's like sr16ve and sr20ve also sr18de and sr20de. They share the same block.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I personally think the manifold will not be the issue. Rather how other components are layed out within the engine bay and how the downpipe, and intercooler piping will be routed. The GA16 and QG18 have interchangable manifold's so I'd assume the 1.5 liters in the GA15 is from a difference in the bottom end components. As for the gasket idea it may not be a true indicator because the GA16 has two seperate gaskets for the exhaust manifold. It would tell you if the ports for the two mated cylinder's would match up but not weather the overall spacing was correct.


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

nissanlucino,
post some pics of your car and engine bay and we'll check it out. Get the part numbers of your exhaust manifold and the block. The dealership can crossreference those and find out if there is a match. I used to have a ga16i and it's the same block as ga16de. Measure the distance from your block to the radiator fans. Don't forget the space for your intercooler as well.
The routing of the pipes... I don't think it's gonna be a problem you can bend, twist and cut those pipes to fit. Don't let that scare you. That's the reason why they call it custom made. You can make it fit. 
Hell, back in 1990 nobody wants to make a set of headers for my ga16i. I bought an exhaust gasket and went to the Philippines. I ask the race shop to make one for me. The only questions that they ask me was 4-2-1 or 4-1. I came back here with headers on my hand and a happy man. If your exhaust manifold gasket will match with the turbo manifold gasket of hotshot, I'll say you can use it


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

another thing if the problem is space, why not try making a log manifold like the FMAX. Go to hardware store, buy 2 90 deg elbow, 2 T's and 2 straight cast piping and then weld them together. Don't forget to port the inside after welding it 
I have a friend in san diego. who did just that back in '95, '96. He used the car for over a year with that set-up without a problem that I know of 'till he blew the engine up during the race. 
Might not be the most nice looking and efficient manifold but, it works.
Something to think about.
Later


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

OK guys ill try to take some pictures of the engine bay. thats good that i've finally found help on this engine tht ive got.


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

GA16 Bore x Stroke: 76mmx88mm 1596CC
GA15 Bore x Stroke: 73.6mmx88mm 1497CC
All the GA15DE's I've seen have not had the variable inlet cam timing.
AJ


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

excuse me for my stupidness; but what does that mean?


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

The GA15 & 16 are virtually identical. They have the same bore & a 2.4mm difference in stroke. They use the same oil filter. All the manifolds look the same. Over the years they have both come with carburettors, electric carby & multipoint injection, same, same, same. Some GA16DE's from around 1990 on also came with variable inlet cam phasing, this being about the only feature I haven't seen on a GA15.
Probably the only reason both these motors exist is different taxing in different countries, e.g. ~1500cc is the top end of one of the engine tax brackets in Japan.
There are GA13 & GA14's as well, if people hadn't reallised. Can't recall a GA14DE thou.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I have a solution. I am currntly doing a swap to a sr20de and I had the 1.6 ga16de inside . I am selling the 1.6 engine with 5sp tranny ,ECU , AXels ,harness front breakes . :cheers: I am asking $500 .


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

What about shipping and delivery?
we live FAR apart!


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

After what you pay for parts/shipping from the US you could proably find a sr20det withing driving distance of you. Or better yet find an sr20ve/sr16ve from a vz-r lucino. Maybe its just me but I dont like any of the ga series motors. They are the devil.... (/end ga hate mode)

-sean


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

no I cant.
first of all the japanese car importers get those stupid toyota diesel turbo engines and vtecs and japanese nissans are very very rare because the demand is vtec and toyota.
second of all friggen insurance wont insure me if i change the engine!
at least im still insured thank god! because insurance aint insuring prople until 25 years on a car especially a coupe!

if i put a turbo on my lucino ill still be insured because ill still have the same engine. get it guys!?


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

ahhhhhhh
insurance people are the devil!
do they ever inspect if you have changed the motor?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

yes they do them damn bastids!!
they deserve to die


----------

